# Fishing The James



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

Hello Gents 



Trying to get on the james this weekend , Where is a good spot to fish and what is biting? I'm looking for Big Cat on the James but @ this point I'd rather see anything on the end of my Line besides the HOOK & Sinker.

Thanks
TonyG
P.S Please Help 
(I need toget out the house. The WIFE)


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Anywheres*

from the 95 bridge ta Dutch Gap:jawdrop:


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*not unless*

you b fishn above the Richmond line west


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

inawe
Thanks for the RE

Where the Dutch gap ?


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*them nasty cat fish*

Well about them cats, I help my dad fish the river almost daily(commercial fisherman) during the summer and good grief are thier cat fish in thier.I know alot of extremly good holes to go where any wheres between 20-61 pound fish have been pulled out of but, I'm not shure how to describe the location of these "holes" but-I WILL TELL U SOON-I just have to ask what the names of the places are, sorry I can' help RIGHT NOW.


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

jay
Thanks for the info and ill be waiting for location


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2004)

i know a guide you can go with. really good prices. pm if you need more info.


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

Drum 
How much are we talkin


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2004)

$40 half a day $75 full day $50 a night trip ( i think its like 5 or 6 hrs or something)

P.S. go to boating board and read 3rd page of "Big Cats on da James". my reports are on there.


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*DR*

Thanks


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Drum Runner, 

Those prices are incredible! Does he guide from his own
boat?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2004)

yes he has a 23' key largo. note that a half day is only 4 hours.


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*Drum Runner*

Do you have a Phone number or web site for the night fishing


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

*phone #*

737-5682. his name is Mike Saunders.


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*Drum Runner*

Thanks 
Is that 804 Area code


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

yep.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*try this*

www.jamesriverfishing. com


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*inawe*

Thanks for the info my fishing trip is looking a lot better


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

you betcha


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*catch any*

today or did ya get skukd


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*Sure did*

We got 8 and only 1 worth keeping but im having trouble posting the Pic.
45 Pounder blue cat


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

hey tony,

let's see this cat, SurfMan said it was HUGE!!. Nice catch Chad, maybe this will be a good start for the year.

tightlines


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*Haven problems posting*

Hoping to have it up soon


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*Wtrdog*

congrats on the new edition coming to the fam


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

got the pics from SurfMan :jawdrop: that thing is huge, and you pulled it in by hand, good thing you still have your hand left. thanks tony, i'm sure her and SurfMan's little one will pulling in the bigguns before we know it.


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

Start them young, I did 
and see fish better than alot of people


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

didnt get the pix ,, but at 45 I kinda got n iodea got a 48 3 qtr ,,where did ya end up fishn down there


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*Went*

To deep bottom and went to hopewell bridge


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Man, I am itching to see the pic! Did you get it off that guy that charters or from shore?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

they some pretty fish too , pretty tasty that is , all jokes aside the ones bout 3 ta 5 are gud eatn ,, and the rest ta me is a pix n a get back in the water type deal I didnt know they started chargen for the citations til the other day 4 buck. hhmmmmm


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*Will Happy New Years FL FISHERMAN*

I took my bass boat down and fish off of it


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

notta t g try later ,, compute  :barf:


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*inawe*

They raise citations again:jawdrop:


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

yea the cost ,, heck Ill just eat m next time


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*Sounds good to me*


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Happy new year's to you too*

TonyG, Your house is all squared away now? If so I guess you will be fishing more often this year. Hope to see you on the water again!


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*The House is lot better*

And Yes i will be on the water alot more, cant wait.
Thanks for asking and hope to see everyone soon MD AND VA


----------



## OtrBnks Man (Feb 13, 2002)

Fishing for the big Blue Cats has become a very popular fishery on the James; however, thanks to my hometown of Hopewell, there is still the potential for high levels of Kepone in bottom feeders aka catfish from the Dutch Gap down to Jamestown. This is especially significant since Hurricane Isabel which caused a major increase in the disturbance of bottom sediments where the Kepond is still present. This should be a catch and release fishery only.


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*Thank for the info*

and practice catch and release all the time with cats, my buddy Chat that was his biggest in his life


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

after ya eat some ,, cut the lites off and watch yourself G<L<O<W...


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*HMMMM*

glow :jawdrop:


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*inawe*

Is Charles City a road in richmond or town


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*HEAD 295*

64 east ta 155 turn right go forward to rt 60 go straight cross over 60 , quik left quik right follow to the first big intersection then go left go to the stop then left follow signs to wildlife management to the end of hard surface rd. bare right foloow forwards to the end of dirt road , theres also a shooting range there too put boat in go east to the big waters or creek fish on your way out there its a killer spot ,, also theres a another landing just before ya get ta this one calld Rivers Bend not as much creekage ,but once ya travl out youll see the creek i was just telln ya right to the right before ya go out to the big water  dam is that it :jawdrop: Charles city is a town /// woods


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

yo T get a V.A map youll find alotta gud spots that n check with inlandgameandfisheries for boat rams spots


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*inawe*

Ok Here my buddy Chad and the 45 pound Blue cat


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*inawe*

and Thanks for Map info


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

*TonyG*

i dont think i congradulated you on the fish. CONGRATS!


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Nice kitty, congrats...and looks like they did some work on the landing


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*Drum Runner & wizardude*

Thanks but I just help get it in the boat.
I hope to get mine this sat when i go back


----------

